# Google Apps Setup Wizard Not Working



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I just followed the "Install an ICS ROM" Guide Section 4 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1238070

Followed it exactly and everything worked but when I flashed the gapps and rebooted and touch the android it says, "Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped."

What should I do, and what is the latest gapps?


----------

